# General > Photography >  A little macro test

## the_count

thought i would try a little macro fun can you guess what they are?

----------


## the_count



----------


## the_count



----------


## the_count



----------


## Sapphire2803

1. A rizla packet
2. A tape measure
3. Something to do with BT broadband (I think)
4. Logitech mouse
5. Argos catalogue
6. TV Remote (possibly Sky)
7. Haven't a scooby... sorry  ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

7. Possibly part of a trainer?  ::

----------


## the_count

getting warm lol  ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

Well, it's adidas. Could be a shinpad I suppose...

----------


## Sapphire2803

Right... I give up.
I say it's the tongue of an Adidas shoe,
My son says it's a shin pad.
Hubby says "For God's sake woman, get off that computer and do something constructive!"

 ::

----------


## the_count

Its the back of a trainer lol but that's still only 5/7 lol  ::  its got nothing to do with broadband and its not a mouse  :Grin:

----------


## Sapphire2803

BT phone book and a webcam?

----------


## the_count

correct lol i shall have to do a few more of these and see how ya do next  lol  ::  WELL DONE

----------


## wifie

That was fun count - there was a similar thread ages ago but it died  :Frown: 
Well done you!

----------


## the_count

I'll try and revive it and do this on a weekly basis ..... just to keep ya on your toes  ::

----------


## the_count

Posted one on photography yesterday but after some thought decided to post on general to give you all a chance lol  ::

----------


## the_count



----------


## the_count



----------


## the_count

have fun guessing lol

----------


## joxville

First pic is shoe polish tin and third is popper stud but the second looks like you've taken one of partners bedtime toys apart. :Grin:

----------


## joxville

4 is a candle.  (Fork candles lol)
5 is a tesco bowl with food in it
6 is a hinge
7 is top of a bottle, strawberry sauce or similar.

----------


## the_count

oh ya got a few lol  ::  I think you should give as a list 1-7 and first to get all 7 right wins lol

----------


## MadPict

Second is foil piercing top of tube cream/ointment.
#5 - Frozen drink? 2Litre of Cola maybe?
#6 - glasses arm hinge

----------


## the_count

well done on no.2 madpict lol but i liked joxvilles answer for it 5 will keep you guessing but all the clues are there lol

----------


## joxville

> Second is foil piercing top of tube cream/ointment.
> #5 - Frozen drink? 2Litre of Cola maybe?
> #6 - glasses arm hinge


Are you sure about #5? It might only be 1 litre. :Grin:

----------


## the_count

not seen a coke bottle that looks like that lol

----------


## the_count

1 shoe polish tin
2 top of tube of cream
3 popper stud on wallet
4 candle 
5 ?????
6 glasses arm hinge
7 ?????

----------


## joxville

5.  I'm convinced that is Tesco labelling so will say it's a cup of espresso coffee

7. Hmm Top of a drinks bottle?

----------


## the_count

yep its a tesco label ok lol now ya just gotta figure out what it is  ::

----------


## wifie

No 5 A jar of marmalade?

----------


## Sapphire2803

7 is the nozzle on a spray bottle, window cleaner or similar

----------


## Sapphire2803

5. Tesco value mixed fruit flavour jam?

----------


## the_count

right colour sapphire but it isn't a jar lol  ::  and yas its a windowlene spray bottle on 7

----------


## Sapphire2803

bottle of squash?

----------


## the_count

a bottle yes but squash no lol told you i'd make it harder ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

Well then I would say it's either tesco value cola or you've put something else in a tesco value 2 litre bottle  :Smile:

----------


## the_count

since when has cola been red lol and its in a 570g bottle now ya just gotta get it otherwise the blood will make it darker hehehehe ::

----------


## Sapphire2803

Aaaahhhh then tis the funniest lookin ketchup I ever did see lol

----------


## the_count

yeahhh lol now that one lasted all day lol. I shall post these on a weekly basis over a weekend in the general forum so watch out for the next one lol  ::  Answers were as follows;

1   shoe polish tin
2   a tube of cream
3   a popper on a wallet
4   a candle (viewed from above)
5   a tomato sauce bottle (Tesco's own)
6   spectacles arm hinge
7   spray nozzle on a glass cleaning spray

----------

